# Is there a fish that eats planaria?



## jread (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a major problem with the planaria population in my guppy tank (they're EVERYWHERE), and was wondering if there was a type of fish that would eat these things. My guppies ignore them, as do my pygmy cories and khuli loaches. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Most fish will eat up planaria readily. If there are alot of planaria it points to an abundance of food for them. Since it's a guppy tank, is there a possibility you are overfeeding?


----------



## rez (Mar 16, 2008)

starve the guppies for a while and they would start eating the planaria. maybe?


----------



## SdJaCK&SaLLy (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree with rez, that might be the most efficient way.


----------



## quasi-starfish (Nov 17, 2008)

I had a planaria problem in my 58 gallon tank. I used the dog-dewormer method discussed here:
http://www.planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html
with great success. I have SAEs, tetras, red cherry shrimp and olive nerite snails, and they weren't harmed at all.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Paradise fish will munch on planaria but you will have to remove the guppies for a while as they will attack them. I prefer biological controls over chemicals but the chemicals will work.

Once you get them under control then you need to keep your tank extra clean to avoid reinfestation. 

Bruce


----------

